# SV Ribeye



## KM0AGA (Dec 30, 2022)

Broke out my Sous Vide.  Cooked a ribeye at 129 for 1 hour (medium rare).  I use my Lodge 11 inch square griddle to perform the sear.  This time I used my MAPP gas torch.  I was a little cautious because it's like a gazillion degrees.

The ribeye was really yummy.  It's like cheating using this cooking method.  It's getting harder for me to go out and eat at a steakhouse anymore.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 3, 2023)

you are forever ruined for steak or prime rib at the local restaurant. 

my Christmas prime-rib from last year.  Ate most of this year before I remembered to take a pic. lol


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jan 3, 2023)

That’s how I do 90% of my ribeyes and tenderloins.


----------



## tbern (Jan 3, 2023)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## clifish (Jan 3, 2023)

KM0AGA said:


> Broke out my Sous Vide.  Cooked a ribeye at 129 for 1 hour (medium rare).  I use my Lodge 11 inch square griddle to perform the sear.  This time I used my MAPP gas torch.  I was a little cautious because it's like a gazillion degrees.
> 
> The ribeye was really yummy.  It's like cheating using this cooking method.  It's getting harder for me to go out and eat at a steakhouse anymore.


Nice,  I have not done this method....yet,  I have used my Ninja grill for ribeyes with great success....oh and I agree on the steakhouse.  Might have to take our daughter to one this week for her 21st...$75 for the bone in ribeye and that is just the steak, nothing else..


----------



## KM0AGA (Jan 3, 2023)

rbnice1 said:


> you are forever ruined for steak or prime rib at the local restaurant.
> 
> my Christmas prime-rib from last year.  Ate most of this year before I remembered to take a pic. lol


Amazing.


----------



## KM0AGA (Jan 3, 2023)

If I do go to a steak house, I get a cheeseburger.  I can't rate my steakhouses by the steak anymore.


----------



## clifish (Jan 3, 2023)

KM0AGA said:


> If I do go to a steak house, I get a cheeseburger.  I can't rate my steakhouses by the steak anymore.


No burgers on the menu,  but I can get vegan risotto for $44  (cheapest thing on the menu)....lol


----------

